# Tool transport



## GatorB (Jan 9, 2010)

Seems the most neglected sections of the trails I ride are the hardest to get to . Seeing that some of these sections are sometimes miles from the trail head. What kinda solutions do you guys have for carrying tools like rakes, shovels and pruners on a bike. Our trail organization has collapsed from infighting and politics but some of us still do trail work on our own. My trail work days and ride days are limited so Im just trying to get some work done with out spending a entire day trimming or fixing a section. Finding a why to carry tools with me safely on the bike would help me get more done in less time. 
I considered converting a pull behind kid seat but I dont think I could get it around some of the switch backs or short rooted climbs.


----------



## Loren_ (Dec 3, 2006)

If it's small - saws, loppers, etc - I use a backpack. Otherwise, I use my trailer for larger tools and loads of armoring materials. Sure, you need to dismount and finesse it around switchbacks and tight areas, and walk it up unclimbable hills here and there. But if you can ride 90% of the journey, it's a win.


----------



## fishingis4play (Jan 23, 2010)

*BOB trailer*

here is a few pictures of a BOB trailer with the optional tool racks installed. I found these pictures when I was researching the same question you asked. I know from my experience BOB will follow you anywhere and is a great solution to your carrying needs. Hope this helps, Steve


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

A BOB trailer with some racking system works well.


----------



## cjohnson (Jul 14, 2004)

*what they said*

Bob yak trailer and/or a dakine trail builders pack.

I am stunned how much I can carry in the builders pack. Need a way to haul dirt? Fold a large sheet of tyvec sheeting and bring it along. Easy to toss dirt on it and then carry/drag to where you need it.

Of course, sometimes the only option is a backpack, wheelbarrow and hiking boots.


----------



## dl1030 (Sep 3, 2009)

builders pack is worth it's price imo. walked/biked miles with it loaded down, feels good on my back. just watch out for low hanging limbs as it WILL tip you backwards when the chainsaw blade catches lol. and it fits an 18 pack perfect for the tailgate days


----------



## GatorB (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks, this is good stuff. I may try to build something myself out of conduit.


----------



## mtbbc (Oct 17, 2008)

+1 on th Bob trailer.Where we ride theres alotta trees,so i load up a leaf blower,loppers,hand saw and seem to get a lot done and not a bad ride either ! A couple of times off the bike to push is worth it .And no manner where your riding / working : thanks for the help


----------



## JDM (May 2, 2008)

has anyone tried the nashbar trailer?


----------

